# Does buying a new car make sense?



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

blueguydotcom said:


> Even 3 years is turning into too long for me. I'm too mercurial.


 That's why a few people around here are getting near the end of their two year leases...


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Actually don't forget the other costs, like insurance, parking, and of course your per mile costs of gas, oil, tires.

Yeah, some people are mercurial. I on th eother hand, do buy new and used cars, but seldom get rid of the older ones.


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

I have bought one car new. It was a 2001 Honda Accord, my third car and I was too young and dumb to realize the difference until I went to trade it. Up until that point, I had never ventured into new car territory. Since then, I have bought used in the form of demos and stuff.

The drastic drop in interest rates and the 0 percent financing thing really turned the market on its side. A segment of owners found the cars purchased before the drop depretiating at alarming rates. People were upside down overnight. Through family, I know the owner of a Chevy delearship, and while he wont advertize this, will privately insist buying used when it comes to the SUVs (I've owned 3 of those gas guzzlers).

I personally can't justify buying a new BMW of any type. I'll put all the money in the world in land property, but a car is just a car. The problems with the new models scare me a little. I dont' have the money to afford the initial depretiation hit. I keep a car on average about 3 years and rack up between 15k and 18k miles a year. 

It's a matter of preference. I know a few people who have burned thousands buying and trading. If money is an issue, buy used. If you want a return, then look at vintage or antiques. The only car I owned that held its value was an old 911, but I didn't drive it every day either.

I have a 325 I am shopping around while looking for a used 5 or 7 series. Maybe it's just me, but this go round is way more difficult than a few years ago when I traded for the car I have now. For the first time, I had to leave my market area and start looking elsewhere. It's funny to see that my car depretiated into the low teens, while the used cars I have looked at haven't depretiated at the same corresponding rate.


----------

